# Blue Buffallo or Taste of the Wild?



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Both are good foods, IMO. All BB foods have some sort of chicken product in them, even the grainless varieties that say Duck or Salmon - read the labels. I don't feed it b/c of this. If your dog doesn't have issues with chicken, he'll be fine. 

I've fed TOTW before, but if your dog has a sensitive stomach, I'd stick with either the fish or the lamb varieties. The other varieties are really rich in protein and fat, which didn't agree with my dogs.

I now feed Wellness Core Ocean, which all of my dogs absolutely inhale, even my picky poodle!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I quit buying fish canned food and fish dry food. It smells and then their breath smells fishy, too. My whippet liked the fish, but my spoo would pick at it.


----------

